# Iodine for Shrimp is this a Myth



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

I heard adding a bit of iodine for shrimp heps them stay healthier and live longer, etc. Is there truth to this and what products? maybe kents marine iodine?


----------



## richy (Nov 8, 2004)

There is no evidence one way or the other that iodine is beneficial. Some will tell you it serves absolutely no purpose, since the iodine (such as kent's liquid iodine) is not easily absorbed/used by the shrimp. Others will say it is beneficial and a good source would be in their food (hikari crab cuisine and others). I don't know one way or the other which is true, but if there's added benefit, why not? I add a few drops of liquid iodine 1x/week and feed them foods with iodine.


----------



## fishdude1984 (Feb 17, 2005)

i use a small bit of it about once a week also and it helps i think, i havent had a loss it a very long time, before when i dident use it it i had more losses but that could have beed due to other things, i say it cant hurt if used right so why not?


----------



## Piscesgirl (Feb 25, 2004)

I wouldn't say it is a myth, but I would say it is a hotly debated topic. I've seen enough 'anecdotal evidence' such as fishdude1984's less shrimp losses to support it, myself. Remember that there is often iodide/iodine in fish foods as well as our plant fertilizers.


----------



## gnatster (Mar 6, 2004)

Never used it in FW, don't see any reason to use it. Don't suffer from any deaths and no problems with reporduction rates. I do feed with foods that do contain iodine.


----------



## urville (Sep 20, 2004)

Hmmm well at least i did learn about the crab cuisine... 

i actually first heard about iodine and improved health from franksaquarium.com


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Don't know if it helps or not, but I add it just in case (1 drop per 10 gallons). One thing I do know is it dosen't hurt, so why not add it.


----------

